# throwing up bone



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

this morning Max throw up and in the vomit were whole pieces of chicken bone. Is this normal or anyone else have this happen, he has been on raw for a little over 2 months.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

WAs it yellow foamy throw up?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

sort of, more yellowish pink.. look like it was hald bile and food remnants, and foamy just lots of cartalidge from chicken wing and half a wing bone


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm afraid i'm not expert enough to give you the proper advice, but it seems like if it's pink it might have a little blood in it. My dogs have pooped bone but I don't remember them throwing it up except for shortly after they eat it. I'm assuming the meal was yesterday 

Or, it could just be a hunger puke but I've never had one with last night's dinner in it. Seems like the chicken should have been digested.

Is he acting normally otherwise? Hopefully someone who's had this happen will see this.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Bile pukes are yellow and foamy. My girl had them a lot actually when she was young. When I changed her to raw she would throw up small pieces of bone. It didn't happen to often or for a long time. It does take he system time to get used to digesting bone. The pink would make me think blood also. Not sure about that as it never happened to my dog. Someone else could probably answer you on that part.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

If I feed a really bone heavy meal, that happens to Ruby sometimes. In the morning before breakfast she will have a bile puke with some pieces of bone from the previous nights dinner. Since for her, it only happens with bone heavy meals, I assumed it was because her body didnt need all that bone so it just puked it back up.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

puke was mostly yellow and white, not really pink although just checked his poop has a bit of blood in it, I didn't give him any bone in his breakfast


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It is normal to throw up some bone on occasion, especially during the beginning of a raw diet. Their body has to learn to be able to digest bone. Just part of transition. My six month old puppy threw up a piece of bone a couple of weeks ago as well.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

My dogs threw up a tiny bit of bone during the transition. It was only when I gave them a severely bone heavy meal - pork necks being the culprit - which did cause yellow puke and drops of blood in the stool. What did you feed for breakfast?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

CavePaws said:


> My dogs threw up a tiny bit of bone during the transition. It was only when I gave them a severely bone heavy meal - pork necks being the culprit - which did cause yellow puke and drops of blood in the stool. What did you feed for breakfast?


the chicken was from dinner. this morning he got a boneless breakfast, some tongue, heart and boneless


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Last week my dog who has been on raw for a year puked up an almost whole chicken wing an hour and a half after eating it. He just gobbled it up again and everything was fine. (he does normally chew them a bit before swallowing).
And luckily this happened outside on the grass.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Rvent said:


> sort of, more yellowish pink.. look like it was hald bile and food remnants, and foamy just lots of cartalidge from chicken wing and half a wing bone


yes, it's normal for a newly transitioned dog to puke bone and yellow bile tinged with pink. the pink could be from the colour of the marrow or it could be a tiny capillary that broke. 

at any rate, unless it gets worse, it's normal.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Kiya gets this a lot after her she eats chicken necks, I'm hoping it will stop once she gets used to it.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

One of my dogs threw up bile and bone for a bit and sometimes when I give bigger boned stuff they have a little in the poo, but the bile and bone stuff stopped after a bit.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Bone pukes are normal in the beginning... Tuck is famous for this.

I find with turkey drumsticks that it was a guarantee that neck morning he'd be puking up the knuckle part.
I found the solution....i don't feed that anymore.

When the stomach knows that piece of bone is too much... it brings it up.


----------

